# Feel Sick after I take my medication...



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

So I don't know what the deal is...but everytime I take my medications at night, I feel sick the next day. Like even as soon as my medication goes down (I take all 5 together at the same time), I feel like I'm gonna puke it all back up. Sorry tmi, i know. The next day, my stomach feels bloated and hurts a lot. I told my psych this, and he said to take the meds with sparkling water. Anyone experience the same thing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> So I don't know what the deal is...but everytime I take my medications at night, I feel sick the next day. Like even as soon as my medication goes down (I take all 5 together at the same time), I feel like I'm gonna puke it all back up. Sorry tmi, i know. The next day, my stomach feels bloated and hurts a lot. I told my psych this, and he said to take the meds with sparkling water. Anyone experience the same thing?


Sparkling water. Sigh.

You have 5 meds. I take 4 Rx meds right now. Some are spaced out during the day. With one, I make a point of taking the pill on a full stomach ... after a meal.

Also, sometimes, if I have a cup of coffee (I'm sorry, my one vice and I know it makes DP worse, lol, I MUST HAVE MY STARBUCKS), this can upset my stomach.

It's difficult to answer the question as I don't know what meds you're on, but I learned this summer after surgery that an Rx dose of painkiller nearly made me want to puke my guts out when I took it on an empty stomach. I will never take that again.

So:
1. Take with Food
2. Yes, take with plenty of water, I say plain is fine.
3. All at once might not be a good idea -- space them out.

If you keep having severe stomach problems I'd have a doctor check it out. It's possible your stomach is somehow irritated by one of the drugs. Some people simply can't tolerate certain drugs and have the same symptoms.

Did you just add something new?

Good luck!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Hairball Oracle said:


> Sparkling water. Sigh.
> 
> You have 5 meds. I take 4 Rx meds right now. Some are spaced out during the day. With one, I make a point of taking the pill on a full stomach ... after a meal.
> 
> ...


Hairball Oracle,

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I will definitely take that all into consideration. The medications I take in the evening are as follows: Lamictal, Remeron, Abilify, Naltrexone, and BC (Birth Control). I think the medication I'm having trouble with the most is the Lamictal (150 mg tablet), as it is the biggest tablet of the bunch and tastes pretty weird. No new medications.

Also, I know this is so, so random, but I know that your name is Sandy (I've read your website before & loved it), and so is mine! Haha, just felt like sharing that.









Thanks again for your response.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I know Abilify gives me stomach problems, but I STILL take it on an empty stomach!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you considered the possibility that maybe taking 4-5 psychoactive drugs with both similar and different effects might be the problem. Who knows how they interact.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Have you considered the possibility that maybe taking 4-5 psychoactive drugs with both similar and different effects might be the problem. Who knows how they interact.


Might be the problem as in causing me to have DP/DR or stomach problems? If you are referring to the medications being the problem/culprit to my DP/DR, I highly doubt it as I was prescribed 4 out of the 5 in April 2009 during a 2 week long stay at the psychiatric hospital, and developed DP/DR in February of 2010...which would be approximately 10 months later. Seems strange, no?

I'm under the close care of a psychiatrist, and so far he hasn't mentioned the medications being the problem...rather the two psychiatric conditions I suffer from -- OCD and Borderline Personality Disorder.


----------

